# Ryanair passenger fee?



## bigbadostric (5 Dec 2008)

Hi,

I just booked a ryanair flight and got a receipt as follows

********42.98 EUR Total Fare
********41.07 EUR Taxes, Fees & Charges
********10.00 EUR Passenger Fee: CC
********94.05 EUR Total Paid

The flight came to 84.05 when I booked with no sign of this €10 passenger fee? Surely they are not being cheeky and charging the levy on air travel already? Can anyone shed any light on this


----------



## callybags (5 Dec 2008)

It's a €5 credit card fee for each leg of the journey ( CC ) and has been there for a long time now. It only shows up after you submit your card details. A very shady practice in my opinion.


----------



## MaryBe (5 Dec 2008)

Aerlingus have the same fee but at least it is shown before you make the payment.  Yes, I agree it's a very sneaky way of doing business.  I was caught out too.


----------



## dereko1969 (5 Dec 2008)

how is it shady? it only comes up when you decide how you're going to pay for the flight - if you use visa electron you don't pay this amount you pay a different amount. aer lingus and virtually all airlines do the same thing.


----------



## MaryBe (5 Dec 2008)

dereko1969 said:


> how is it shady? it only comes up when you decide how you're going to pay for the flight - if you use visa electron you don't pay this amount you pay a different amount. aer lingus and virtually all airlines do the same thing.


 
It does not show up when you are deciding - It shows up after you give your card details and confirm payment - that's why it's shady. Ryanair


----------



## callybags (5 Dec 2008)

dereko1969 said:


> how is it shady? it only comes up when you decide how you're going to pay for the flight - if you use visa electron you don't pay this amount you pay a different amount. aer lingus and virtually all airlines do the same thing.


 
I would have thought probably 95% of people use regular credit cards to book flights with Ryanair. therefore the €10 should be highlighted earlier in the process and the waiver of the charge shown as a reduction for any other methods of payment


----------



## gianni (5 Dec 2008)

MaryBM said:


> It does not show up when you are deciding - It shows up after you give your card details and confirm payment - that's why it's shady. Ryanair




Are you sure about this ?

I thought that it came up during the very last stage BEFORE you confirm payment.


----------



## briancbyrne (5 Dec 2008)

gianni said:


> Are you sure about this ?
> 
> I thought that it came up during the very last stage BEFORE you confirm payment.


 
i just booked 2 flights & it only comes up after u submit the card details


----------



## markpb (5 Dec 2008)

I tried this just now. When you're entering your credit card details it shows you the base price (394.12, for example) before. When you change it to Visa, it jumps to 404.12. This is all on the same page.


----------



## Padraigb (5 Dec 2008)

markp, please save me using up time on going through a similar exercise: when you say "it jumps to 404.12", is it done in a way that is designed to be noticed, or is it done in a way that is easily overlooked?


----------



## Mucker Man (5 Dec 2008)

I have just gone through the process on Ryanair.com and the charge gets added when you decide which card you will be paying with, this before you have entered you card number.


----------



## Geraldine2 (5 Dec 2008)

Is that charge actually destined for Ryanair or is it simply the credit card company's costs for using the card?


----------



## Padraigb (5 Dec 2008)

Geraldine2 said:


> Is that charge actually destined for Ryanair or is it simply the credit card company's costs for using the card?



It goes to Ryanair. From that, they pay a much smaller amount to the CC company.

I went into the Ryanair booking procedure. You can get information on the "handling fee" before going far into it.


----------



## p45 (5 Dec 2008)

This will have to come down, it's such a rip off.   I noticed the priority boarding fee is down to €4 ew, it was €5, wasn't it?


----------



## MaryBe (5 Dec 2008)

p45 said:


> This will have to come down, it's such a rip off. I noticed the priority boarding fee is down to €4 ew, it was €5, wasn't it?


 

Last time I travelled with Ryan Air priority boarding was €3.00 in 2007.


----------



## Carldb (13 Jan 2009)

Why if this is a credit card fee do i have to pay for 3x passanger fee when i have only used my credit card once to book the flight. This is a rip off and it shouldd be made clear when booking that a fee of €10 will be rased for each passenger when making a booking. Has anybody had the same problem and recived no reply from ryan air?


----------



## jhegarty (13 Jan 2009)

Carldb said:


> Why if this is a credit card fee do i have to pay for 3x passanger fee when i have only used my credit card once to book the flight. This is a rip off and it shouldd be made clear when booking that a fee of €10 will be rased for each passenger when making a booking. Has anybody had the same problem and recived no reply from ryan air?




Is there another airline who will take you there cheaper ?

If yes, then book with them

If no , than it's a strange rip off


----------



## Carldb (13 Jan 2009)

PAYMENT DETAILS
********15.00 EUR Total Fare
********55.35 EUR Taxes, Fees & Charges
********30.00 EUR Passenger Fee: CC
********92.85 EUR Total Paid

i just wanted to state that if it is a fee for using credit card why must i pay 3 x if i only make one payment using the credit card. If it is for using a credit card then i might as well make 3 seperate booking for the 3 persons. just a little more time consuming.

it is ok for me as i canot travel for 3 persons to my destination for less its just a little strange that this fee is not transparent when making the booking.


----------



## gipimann (13 Jan 2009)

The information on handling fees is provided (although you have to click on a link to see it) after you select your flights and before you proceed with the booking at all.

I see that the handling fee is now £5 / €5 per person per journey (it used to be £4) - parity already exists in the Ryanair world!


----------



## Simeon (13 Jan 2009)

Last Sunday night - returning from Birmingham - we had to pay an extra 20 euros. My wife is American and because of that we were not able to check in on-line. Soooooo, Service Air would not let us on without paying it. The girl told me that this was the case for 7 or 8 years!!!!!!! We fly with them fairly often and this was the first time that this came up. But, as far as I know, we had Ryan Air staff at the desks  on those occasions. If we had known the situation, I could have checked in on line and that would have saved us 10 euros. I'll know the next time. But, taking their stealth taxes into consideration, they still are very cheap. Will contact Ryan Air to see if there is any redress but I don't expect a positive answer. Incidentally, we touched down in Dublin in horrendous weather ........ like a drunken duck ..... then dropping down before engines roar again. The final result was that, apart from a few white faces, everyone praised the pilot. The same was experienced by those returning from Malaga and Frankfurt, who also touched down around the same time. We will be using them in future ....... unless something cheaper comes along.


----------

